# Droid X Flash to cricket



## Franzferdinan51

so i have heard rumors their is a zip file that will flash a Droid X to cricket where can i get this cuz i have to SBF and i know that ill loose my flash to cricket by doing so can ne1 help me with the easiest possible way to flash back to cricket (im tight on cash cannot offord to take it to the store) thanks any help is appreciated


----------



## jlloyd

Is this what you are looking for? I am at work and did not have time
to read the whole. thing but sounds like what you want
http://www.mycricketforum.com/verizon-motorola-droid-x/5373-flash-motorola-droid-x-cricket-2-2-froyo-talk-text-mms-internet.html


----------



## jlloyd

If you are still looking here is another thread for flashing to cricket. This one looks to have an actual zip file to use. Still seems to be alot of setup on your part before flashing it.
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacking-guides/19865-say-buh-bye-vzw-flashing-your-droid-x-cricket-metropcs.html

If you find the file you are looking for please post it for others to use


----------



## BrentBlend

can someone give me a rundown of what this cricket is

EDIT: nvm, got it


----------



## SyNiK4L

BrentBlend said:


> can someone give me a rundown of what this cricket is
> 
> EDIT: nvm, got it


lol...im sorry dude but u must have never lived around the ghetto or been around ghetto ppl...which is a good thing but funny.


----------



## BrentBlend

we don't have cricket around here xD
only boost, virgin, metro, tracphone

must be non-ghetto in New England xD


----------



## D3M0NYK

BrentBlend said:


> must be non-ghetto in New England xD


I didn't think ghetto was a part of New England vocabulary


----------



## BrentBlend

D3M0NYK said:


> I didn't think ghetto was a part of New England vocabulary


ghetto means apartments, right?


----------



## SyNiK4L

hahaha thx thread is cracking me up now


----------



## BrentBlend

SyNiK4L said:


> hahaha thx thread is cracking me up now


lol, I'm kidding just so everyone knows!


----------

